

WikipediaVision (beta). Anonymous edits to Wikipedia (almost) in real-time. - danielson
http://www.lkozma.net/wpv/

======
danielson
via
[http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2011/08/29/110829ta_talk_colli...](http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2011/08/29/110829ta_talk_collins)

